# Decking re: Joist Spacing



## swimfrog (Apr 16, 2011)

I have an old balcony that has joists 33" apart. The 2x8 joists actually come out of the house and form a cantilevered support for the balcony floor. Another 2x8 caps the end of the joists, and 2x8s are installed perpendicular to the joists flush with the exterior of the house to form the frame for the balcony floor.

The current floor is made from 2x4s, and I'd like to replace those with cedar decking material, partly because I have some left that I can re-use, and partly to make it match a newer deck on a different part of the house.

I'm told that decking material will not work with the joists spaced so far apart, because the decking material will warp.

Is it advisable to "beef it up" by adding additional joists with joist hangers, or would that put pressure on areas that shouldn't be used for support? Is it okay to do this since the goal is just to avoid warping and not to try to provide additional support?

I'm also okay with just replacing the 2x4s with new 2x4s, but curious as to how others would do it.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 16, 2011)

The joist must be no more then 16" on center.
Your decking boards need to be at least 1" thick not 3/4" if that's what your thinking of using.
Cedar will be high maintaince, For that small a deck I'd use composit lumber that's PVC coated. 
Never install any decking up tight to the outside wall. It needs to be able to drain.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2011)

Your deck had poor construction when it was built, if the top is rotting what are the joists looking like. If they have any rot at all you want to have a look at what the condition is gonig back in the house. Cantilever joist should never covered with drip thru flooring especially when every other joist is missing.


----------

